# Where to advertise a b&b for sale



## MIGUELMS (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi , I have a b&b for sale in Spain and want to adverstise for expats, did you know where I can do it?

Thanks


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Use an Estate Agent with good Worldwide coverage, one that advertises on lots of sites.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Thought about it after I wrote it and decided it would get deleted, so tried to delete it and couldn't


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Worth trying Business Broker Spain.....all they do is sell businesses.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

you could upgrade to Premium membership & advertise in our classifieds section like Cazzy & Xtreme do 


but you can't advertise in our discussion forums, so I'm closing this thread


----------

